# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Кращі програми вже ICTV доступні цілодобово з будь-якого пристрою

## rurrollbay

Телеканал ICTV один з перших приватних недержавних телеканалів України, що почав свою трансляцію у 1992 році. Починаючи з програм розважального напрямку, телеканал  ictv перетворився на виробника високоякісних інформаційно-аналітичних проектів, що ставлять на меті неупереджене та всебічне інформування суспільства о національних та світових подіях.


Великою популярністю у глядачів користуються розважальні шоу від студії Дизель, кращі світові фільми дубльовані українською та реаліті-шоу власного виробництва. Але ядро ефіру — це спецпроекти, що знайомлять з різними ракурсами життя в Україні та світі. Кожен день виходять проекти, що висвітлюють якусь з граней. «Факти» завжди тримають руку на пульсі та інформують про останні новини України та світу. Програма «Більше ніж правда» намагається виховати у глядачів критичне мислення. Проекти «Гражданская оборона» та «Антизомби» проводять антипропагандистську діяльність, викривають дезінформацію російських спецслужб, розповідають про реалії війни на Сході країни та про життя на окупованих територіях. З програми «Інсайдер» глядачі першими дізнаються про приховані факти та важелі, що визначають наше життя.


Багато людей бажає дивитись програму каналу у інтернеті, з телефона чи комп’ютера. Запит «[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]» один з найбільших популярних у пошуку Google. Архів каналу є на офіційному каналі у YouTube, але с переглядами у реальному часі були проблеми. З запуском сервісу Ланет.TV дивитись ictv онлайн сьогодні стало простіше та зручніше. Глядачам гарантована висока якість зображення на будь-якому пристрої.

----------

